# Looking for Barley's Orange Soda



## ktbi (Aug 6, 2011)

A friend of mine is looking for a Barley's Orange Soda and I said I would look for one. I believe it is from the 40's or so. Are they generally available at a reasonable cost? Anyone have an extra one? Thanks.....Ron


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Ron,

 Does this friend have a pronounced accent?


----------



## ktbi (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol....not yet!!


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 7, 2011)

check your spelling?


----------



## acls (Aug 9, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bireleys-Non-Carbonated-Applied-Color-10oz-Bottle-/370533822930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56458971d2#ht_687wt_1110

 My guess is that your friend is looking for Birleys.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 9, 2016)

I am going through some old post and as coincidence would have it, I actually found a Bireleys bottle yesterday.


----------

